# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  Vuestro Set Indispensable ?

## Pinedin15

Me gustaria saber que es lo que siempre llevais encima vayais donde vayais, la "cream de la cream" , eso que siempre ocupa sitio en vuestra maleta.

Teneis algun tipo de "maletin magico" de viaje? o alguna mochila ?


Algunos diran que solo una baraja de cartas y unas monedas es suficiente, pero seguro que  hay personas que llevan un autentico arsenal jeje

----------


## nmazzaroni

Yo que soy apenas un novato,

----------


## Mag Marches

Pues como dices, un par de monedas y una baraja, y va que chuta..! xD

----------


## MaxVerdié

Yo un lápiz de dos colores, una libreta de espiral pequeña y un uñil. Y lo llevo prácticamente siempre.

----------


## sann

Yo llevo siempre una bandolera (una mochilita pequeña que va cruzada, mitad riñonera mitad bolsito xD) y claro, siempre unas monedas y unas barajas, y algo para niños. jajaj cabe mucho xD

----------


## Pinedin15

> Yo un lápiz de dos colores, una libreta de espiral pequeña y un uñil. Y lo llevo prácticamente siempre.


  es curiosoo jeje, jamas lo hubiera imaginado  :Smile1: 
Yo es que claro , como novato que soy me gustaria saber vuestras cosillas esas, ami me gusta llevar siempre una baraja encima, me entretengo cortando, y nunca falta el desconocido que se acerca a preguntar jiji

----------


## renard

unas barajas,una bolsa y un huevo en mi caso 2, un clavo y un cubilete.

----------


## DaarkBro

Yo, que también soy muy novato, siempre llevo (en esos bolsitos que se guindan de lado) una baraja y un pedazo de terciopelo verde.. y mas nah' xd, (claro, aparte de mis cosas personales: carteras, llaves y esas cosas xd) 

_¡Saludos!_

----------


## soyjona

Bolas esponja,elasticos y la baraja,todo en un bolsillo,y tienes para bastante rato.

----------


## eidanyoson

Mi anillo de casado y las monedas que tenga en ese momento.  Y mi cuerpo claro... El resto de lo que coja por ahí, gomillas caídas, palillos en un bar, papeles prestados o de una revista, clips, cables, ... según dónde esté.

 A veces una baraja de cartas, la mayoría, pero no absolutamente siempre.

 Soy muy de impromptu. Del de verdad.

----------


## lalogmagic

Van a pensar que estoy loco pero no es así, desde hace una semana no salgo sin mis aros chinos, sí, a donde vaya los llevo conmigo y han sido muy eficientes...

Además cargo mi baraja pero me encanta como a Eidan, hacer magia impromptu con palillos, servilletas, saleros, monedas, y un largo etcetera, te encuentras con un sin fin de posibilidades.

Saludos.

----------


## S. Alexander

Yo tengo la obsesión de que un mago debe poder ser mago allá donde vaya sin llevar nada. Por tanto mi "maleta" lleva siempre:

1.- Una baraja de cartas (una española y una francesa adicionales si me voy de viaje para algunos días, simplemente por si acaso).
2.- Conocimientos sobre juegos impromptu.
3.- Cara dura para aprovechar oportunidades de preshow, cold reading, etc.
4.- Mi teléfono móvil (forma parte de mi set, al menos de momento)

Resumiendo, una baraja, un cuerpo y una mente, que ojalá tenga la suerte de empezar a mejorar mágicamente de una vez.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Magnano

Un euro y una baraja.

----------


## Ming

> Un euro y una baraja.


¿Un euro? ¿Para una hamburguesa? xD


Yo cuando me voy de viaje... de todo.
Para mi día a día con "bolso" o mochila... debo llevar como unas 3 o 4 barajas, monedas, cuerdas, algún libro... etc (mi "bolso" es el del Doraemon, sip)
Si voy sin na, solo bolsillos,... entonces una baraja y unas monedillas.

Pero indispensable, indispensable... nada. Todo se puede substituir.

----------


## Magnano

> ¿Un euro? ¿Para una hamburguesa?


Nunca sabes cuando te puede entrar hambre, o unos chinos te pueden salvar la perdida de la baraja, un juego de numismagia... un euro vale oro.

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Pues hombre, parece que me toca hacer de "abogado del diablo".... Es decir, ¿Pensáis que, por ejemplo, un dentista siempre lleva consigo material para sacar una muela? ¿O que un carpintero siempre lleva clavos? ¿O que un bombero siempre lleva preparada la manguera.......? (se admite chiste fácil.....). Quiero decir, en definitiva, ¿Creéis de verdad que como magos SIEMPRE debemos llevar algo y estar dispuestos a hacer magia? No digo que yo no lleve nada conmigo, no es el caso, pero se me plantea esta pregunta.... Saludos,

----------


## Prendes

Pues Albertakis, para mí la magia no es un trabajo (como el de dentista, o el de carpintero), sino un hobbie. Cuando les hago magia a mis amigos/conocidos, además de ellos disfruto yo.

Por otro lado, la mejor forma de saber si un truco funciona o no es ver la respuesta del público. Si veo que algo no funciona al enseñárselo a mis amigos, creo que es mejor que si veo que algo no funciona en una actuación remunerada.

Y si te dedicas a la magia de forma profesional, ¿qué mejor forma de promocionarte que hacer un truco?

----------


## Ming

Albertakis, yo no llevo lo que llevo por los otros, sino por mi.
Que estoy nerviosa por cualquier razón... pues saco algo del bolsillo y a practicar; que estoy esperando al tren... pues lo mismo; que me aburro en clase... pues ale, ya tengo algo útil que hacer :p (los peques no leáis esto último).





> Y si te dedicas a la magia de forma profesional, ¿qué mejor forma de promocionarte que hacer un truco?


Pues hacer un "truco" sin tener nada a mano ^^ (como mínimo para mi... que no sea la baraja, plis)

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Si, entiendo, como dije, yo siempre llevo "algo" conmigo... Quería sacar a la palestra este tema porque siempre nos pasa aquello con alguien de "Ah, eres mago? Hazme algo". Hombre, está claro que hay que diferenciar cuando llevamos algo para hacer a los demás o para ir entrenando nosotros mismos, pero en cualquier caso lo que si es cierto es que cuando hacemos algo a alguien tenemos que disfrutarlo también nosotros mismos....

----------


## MagDani

yo en mi bandolera asuelo llevar un aro y una cordel, una baraja o dos, hoping half, unos chips y una peletas. Y un FP claro.

A penas uso nada de eso, pero lo llevo por si me apetece hacer algo

----------


## Pinedin15

> Pues hacer un "truco" sin tener nada a mano ^^ (como mínimo para mi... que no sea la baraja, plis)


Vamos, me estas diciendo que tu te encuentras con daortiz o tamariz por decir alguno, y tienes la oportunidad de que te haga algun juego en directo para ti y le dices... " no es que yo con las cartas no "

----------


## Sig

Pues depende del día de la semana, de viernes a domingo (reuniones familiares, fiestas, eventos sociales, etc..) llevo en mi morral unas pastillas tic-tacs, una "little hand" de M. Ammar, una baraja y un sharpie; de lunes a jueves casi nunca salgo, soy un geek de oficina  :Smile1:

----------


## Ming

> Vamos, me estas diciendo que tu te encuentras con daortiz o tamariz por decir alguno, y tienes la oportunidad de que te haga algun juego en directo para ti y le dices... " no es que yo con las cartas no "


Pues mira... soy incapaz de decirselo, ya que soy muy tímida, pero si tuviese el valor de decirselo... lo haría sin dudarlo. Ale.
No creo que para ellos sea un gran problema eso... Y además, puede que se les ocurra algo "nuevo"... y sería un gran placer verlo en directo =)

Para mi:
La baraja es para los magos y los jugadores de poker. Si estáis diciendo de NO llevar nada encima... la baraja ya es algo.
Utilizar las llaves de casa, del coche, el móvil, los cordones del zapato, el tiqueta del metro (las tarjetas de crédito me suenan a... tengo pelas y tu no, ale), una piedra y/o una florecilla del tiesto ese, ¡yo que sé! ¡Algo!
Leo muchas veces y oigo "el mago soy yo", me parece perfecto, ole vosotros, pero si eres mago... haz magia con lo primero que pilles, NO con algo que no es tan habitual como desearías.
(esto posiblemente de aquí 20 días ya no opine lo mismo, pero estos días veo a la gente de la uni mirandome raro por llevar la baraja... y no se...)

----------


## Pinedin15

lo bonito de la magia, es que cada uno puede hacer magia con practicamente de todo. La cosa esta en que muchos de aqui nos lo tomamos como hobby, y si nos gusta la cartomagia, pienso yo que haremos juegos con lo que nos guste y nos sintamos comodos. Yo si una persona me dice, no me gusta la magia, no voy detras de ella mira mira.. pero nose

Todas las opiniones son respetables desde luego y como tu bien dices, quizas dentro de 20 dias pensemos diferentes, pero a dia de hoy me da igual que me miren raro por llevar la baraja.

Si te acercas a un humorista a decirle que te cuente un chiste, te arriesgas a que el chiste no te guste  :117:

----------


## Ming

No me "quejo" de que a la gente le guste la cartomagia, ni mucho menos, pero cuando ves un mismo día 5 veces el "Girando los ases"... pues como que rezas porque alguien te haga un juego con monedas ¡como mínimo!
Supongo que lo que falta es... personalidad. (y yo soy la primera a la que le falta, eh)

Pero bueno, que nos vamos de tema xD

----------


## chuchenager

Siempre llevo encima ... 
-El FP (para apagar el cigarrillo en la camiseta de la gente, y hacer el cambio de billete... este ultimo impacta mucho a pesar de ser un gran clásico !!) 
-Las bolas de esponja !!! (Con la bolas hago rutina que le aparezca una, dos y tres en su mano, aprovecho las bolas para hacer pickpoket y robarle el reloj).
Todo lo demas que puedo hacer ya son con cosas prestadas que la gente lleva encima ... ya sea monedas o anillos (hacer pasar de dedo a dedo y etc ... ) 
Con todo esto puedes hacer un gran repertorio de magia !!

----------


## Herpo el Loco

¡una baraja y va que chuta! me gustaría saber algo de magia con cosas cotidianas como comentáis, esperemos que me llegue ya mi libro Esto es magia... ains.

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

Yo suelo llevar una baraja bis. y otra normal. La bis. por si acaso quiero hacer magia sin hablar, simplemente apariciones...  :Smile1:  Y cuando voy a hacer magia, me llevo el maletín con:

1 ó 2 barajas azules o rojas
1 baraja bis.
1 baraja inv.
1 wow
2 sharpies (azul y negro)
1 baraja de manipulación.*


Con esto y tengo para 1 y 1/2 o 2 horas de magia, yendo normal .Si me pongo a enrollarme con historias (como suele ser mi caso) ponle las 3 horas  :Smile1: 

*Siempre queda bien, al final de la magia, sacarle al espectador un abanico de la oreja  :Smile1:  Saludos

----------


## MagDani

Jose Luis ... hombre a donde vas tu con 3 horas de cartomagia...

Hay que ser un poco coherentes y cometidos.

No digo que no tengas repertorio para hacer 3 horas de magia o mucho mas, pero por Dios no lo hagas, una hora  monográfica de cartomagia ya me perece excesivo, a no ser claro que sea absolutamente espectacular, pero mas no

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Pues yo siempre me llevo alguna cosilla, pero poca cosa.

Y yo si creo que debiéramos estar preparados para hacer algo. Al dentista le llaman a la consulta porque así son los hábitos de mercado, pero el mago nunca sabe dónde estará esperando el contrato. Si en un bar me dice el dueño que haga algo, quiero poder hacerlo, es más, quiero hacer algo potente, no improvisar algo sobre la marcha. Es importante crear una sensación de profesionalidad, así que llevo juegos que parecen improvisados pero no lo son.

Entiendo que hay tipos distintos de magos, y que según las especialidades y los entornos de actuación, esta premisa puede ser distinta.

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Bueno, en mi caso, que no lo dije, yo suelo llevar un par de barajas, un fp, sedas y poco mas.....

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Habría que pensar también qué cosas son apropiadas. Lo que lleva uno debería ser una condensación de estilo y repertorio.

----------


## Magic Jose Luis

MagDani, obviamente no hago tanto tiempo. Me llevo tantas cosas, porque cuando no es "contrato" me gusta improvisar, para probar cosas, para cuando sea contrato. Entonces, mientras hago un juego, estoy buscando la manera de darle el cambiazo a una baraja normal con una bis. para hacer juegos, o viceversa, para meterle el wow... Depende.  :Smile1:  Lo que suele durar la cosa, son 30 minutos o 45 minutos.

----------


## renard

Yo nunca actuo (bueno actuar es una palabra que me queda grande) con mas de una baraja no me gustan los cambios y si hay mas de uno ni hablar,es verdad que tengo un maletin con varias barajas roja azul dob.. cara y dorso pero solo las tengo para preparar mi baraja con la que voy a presentar los juegos,podria hacer 45mn con una baraja normal incluso me atrevo a decir que puedo hacer mas de 2 horas de cartomagia utilisando juegos impromptu,pero como mucho hago unos 15mn y me paro,es mejor que la gente se quede con ganas,con 14años hacia magia no muy buena jeje pero nunca me habia preocupado en hacer magia buscando algun contrato.Los tiempos cambian no se si es bueno o malo el tiempo lo dira.

----------


## Ming

Renard, yo realmente pensaba como tu: Eso de ir a la maleta a hacer cambio de baraja, o meterla en el bolsillo para sacar la otra, o... Pero hace un tiempo pude ver a un mago en Elche, un gran mago, por cierto, que cada juego que nos hacía nos cambiaba la baraja... y ni revisar ni na'... y sé que metió mil veces las narices en la "maleta"... y no se me quedó la sensación de que hacía cosas raras. Simplemente cada juego tenía su baraja. Igual que enseñas a la paloma a volar y volvera la mano, o al palo, o... pues cada baraja pa' una cosa.
Me he explicado fatal, pero no sé cómo decirlo...

PD. Igual que los indús esos haciendo "cubiletes" que van mil veces a la bolsa, pues igual xD ; No se corta la actuación/juego cada vez que van, sigue como si nada.

----------


## renard

Si Ming pero tu lo hace dicho es un gran mago,estoy seguro que el mago del que hablas es capaz de ilusionar con una simple baraja,uno palillos y sin su maletin ni nada.Cuando empece a jugar al ajedrez me gustaban aperturas muy raras y mi maestro me dijo que para dominar estas aperturas antes tenia que dominar las apèrturas clasicas creo que con la magia es igual.Que conste que puedo estar equivocado pero en estos momentos es lo que creo.

----------


## Ming

> Si Ming pero tu lo hace dicho es un gran mago,estoy seguro que el mago del que hablas es capaz de ilusionar con una simple baraja,uno palillos y sin su maletin ni nada.


Cierto, debería de haber dicho que para mi es un gran mago, ¿por qué? Porque a mi me ilusionó, porque vi magia, porque flipaba con lo que hacía, porque vi mil detalles y mil cosas que me dejaron con la boca abierta, porque consiguió que me metiese en aquello que nos contaba desde que se sentó, porque su "personaje" desde el primer momento me fascinó, porque...

¿Con una simple baraja no puedes ilusionar? Es más, sólo con 1, 2, 3 o 4 cartas ya tienes más que suficiente, ¿no?
(creo que no he entendido eso, jeje)

----------


## renard

Por supuesto Ming esto es lo que digo puede que no me explicado bien.

----------


## Ming

Culpa mia Renard, esto de los exámenes no es sano. Sorry, no había leído bien.

----------


## Iban

Creo que debería replantearme esto de la magia, porque visto lo visto, creo que no es lo mío: lo que yo llevo siempre es un libro y, a lo sumo, quince o veinte cartas viejas en el bolsillo de atrás por si tengo que comprobar alguna cosa que no he entendido bien mientras lo leo.

Definitivamente, cada día me siento más impostor.

----------


## Ming

¡¡¡Eso es porque tu lees hasta cuando estás conduciendo!!!

Y de impostor nada, eh, ni siquiera los pelos de la cabeza ;-)

----------


## Nani

Creo q lo de llevar un libro es la clave...

...y un par de bicycles rojas, una en mnemónica y otra en si stebbins ;D

----------


## milolawless

llevo 2 barajas una fournier x ray y una baraja de bridge para hacer juegos de cambio de colores en dorsos y listo
aparte monedas uso las que recibo del vuelto de alguna compra y seria 
y siempre llevo el pk ring

----------


## renard

Aro y cordon se ha vuelto uno de mis indispensables.

----------


## goldenart

Yo siempre llevo una baraja, y a veces algún gimmick pequeño para hacer alguna tontería, como una producción de varita, una carta mordida, carta con 52 naipes... para enlazar con mis presentaciones, o simplemente para hacer algo en la calle cuando voy con gente.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Baraja de cartas (Si no, no salgo de casa) FP y un pañuelo, y aveces uno o dos loops. 

Ah y Miguelito (un pin en forma de calavera con un sombrero de copa y un as de picas, Sagrado el adorno jeje)

----------


## mask250

Yo también llevaba siempre el pk, pero al final se me rompió, ves con cuidado porque suelen ser frágiles.
Yo llevo una baraja con alguna doble dorso o gimmick, una goma elástica normal, unas monedas y ahora que me ha llegado el hopping half nuevecito lo suelo llevar también :D

----------


## milolawless

lo que ultimamente eh estado llevando es algunas cuerdas para hacerles algunos efectos a niños ya que me ah tocado y es complejo hacerles algunos juegos

----------


## goldenart

Para los que hacemos magia de cerca es más sencillo llevar cosas en los bolsillos: barajas, monedas, gomas, bolas esponja, dlites... Otros en cambio viajan con elefantes... entonces, también depende del tipo de magia que se haga.

----------


## milolawless

ya me veo cargando un baul a todas partes donde vaya para hacer la metamorfosis xD

----------


## Mago Lawrence

> Yo también llevaba siempre el pk, pero al final se me rompió, ves con cuidado porque suelen ser frágiles.


NUNCA juegues a futbolin con un PK...

----------


## arahan70

Yo, comunmente llevo una biselada marcada, en si stebbins, monedas y 3 ligas (gomitas) de colores, 2 del mismo color y otra de un color que contraste. Con esto puedo hacer unos 8 o 10 juegos individuales. No me animo toavía a seguir una rutina, así que a veces hago unos juegos y la siguiente unos diferentes, para no repetirme mucho.

----------


## MrCuervOscuro

Baraja normal, biselada y marcada, un baston aparición que no ocupa nada, y los aros de 9 cm de diametro.

----------


## darymb

2 Barajas poker, par de globos, cerillas y móvil! Siempre conmigo!

----------


## Marvel

Yo cuando salgo de marcha llevo mi percha de mago, para colgar la chaqueta en las paredes cuando no hay sitio donde dejarla.

----------


## Ochosi

Yo siempre he llevado una libreta encima, desde hace años. Ahora, además de apuntar cosas, puedo hacer algún juego de mentalismo si no llevo nada mas encima. Además, cuando salgo de noche, depende de lo motivado que esté (no en cuanto a hacer juegos, si no motivación para ir de parranda  :117: ), las posibilidades són:
*
- Noche normalita/"voy a volver pronto a casa":* una baraja y una caja de cerillas
*- Noche alegre/"creo que volveré mañana a casa":* una o dos barajas (quizás alguna ya preparada), cerillas y dados
*- Noche potente/"no se dónde voy a amanecer (ni cuando)":* dos barajas (mínimo una preparada para algo), cerillas, dados y dos clasificadores tipo Corinda (cargados, claro)

Además, siempre tengo monedas y alguna goma en la cartera, por lo que acostumbro a ir surtido incluso cuando no me lo propongo :P

----------


## Magic_Berto

Yo suelo llevar una pequeña cartera o bolsito, en el que meto un par de barajas, depende del momento de un tipo u otro, el F.P. y algún pañuelo y a veces alguna cuerda fina.

----------


## jackosky

Yo llevo 1 baraja, Algunas monedas, 4 bolas de esponja, papel flash, bolas de manipulación y 1 loops. (en un pequeño bolsito donde también llevo mis documentos)... saludos

----------

